# Getting back into it…



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I’ve not been able to run for a very long time. 

Long story short, unsuccessful surgery on my toes meant that I had continued pain if I started to jog, play football or run etc. 

So since having the issue removed by surgery, I’ve been able to get back into it and I am struggling to say the least. 

I know persistence is key here and I’m determined to get my fitness back, I’m in the right mental place for it etc

What I am wondering is what did you find best and what has worked for you and what sort of things should I avoid. 

I can ride my MTB for 40 miles and ache after but I can ride that far, jogging and running on the other hand, I don’t think I could even run a mile at the moment 

Any hints and tips would be great. 

Many thanks 

Karlos


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

While not as extreme as losing toes I got prescribed a variety of leg strengthening exercises for my issues targeting different muscles. Pelvic bridges, Norwegian Curls, Squats and the evil walking backwards on a treadmill set to max incline with a bend at the knee are the few that I can remember. 

In addition I did a walk to run programme at least 3 times a week which may be what you are after. It was roughly 30min divided into 5min blocks. Week 1 was 4:30 walking, 30s running 6 times, week 2 4min, walk 1min run. Continued increasing the run by 30s reducing the walk until I was doing 5min runs with 1min off, then progressing to longer blocks until it was 30mins constant.

I got told that although the 30s running was well within my CV capacity that It was also about preparing my body for the stresses of running and learning form again so it was essential to do every session and not jump a week because it felt too easy.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've run for years to marathon distance(not quickly!)
Few niggles over the years as I get older but then in January this year I went over on my ankle coming out the garage. Thought I'd broken it but xrays confirmed it was ligament damage. All I was bothered about was running again and Dr said I'd have been better off breaking it as it would have healed quicker!
Roll on to June time following me being stupid and trying to run and I used couch to 5k app. This I hated at first as lots of walking to ease you in.
Have to say now I don't think I'd be where I'm at without it. I just made sure I had good podcasts to listen too and followed the app. I'm just at point of running 5miles now with no problems. Hardest I find is sitting around and ankle starts to ache, keep active and it seems better. I'm listening to my body more now and definitely not focusing on any times.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I went for my first effort yesterday down the beach on the sand and I must say, I was very disappointed in where I could get to. My thoughts of not running a mile are confirmed.

Not to be too disheartened though, I know it's early days, so I shall keep pushing on. 

Sadly I didn't have my phone for tracking purposes as my new stretch belt hadn't arrived in time, but I always did love running down on the sand when I was a bit younger and found it to be a brilliant way to exercise. 

I will definitely be looking at the App and methods mentions and I need to do a Beep/bleep test at some point and would like to ace it.

We shall see how I get on over the coming weeks and months 

Many thanks guys


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Please don't talk about the beep test, mine is Monday!!!

Good luck with getting the fitness back


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Please don't talk about the beep test, mine is Monday!!!
> 
> Good luck with getting the fitness back


You'll be reet! :thumb: go and smash it mate!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> You'll be reet! :thumb: go and smash it mate!


Scraped through, a pass is a pass though! Probably didn't help I rode 65 mile last night and spent the return leg thinking "I must not attack. I must not attack", I ended up attacking. Had some slightly jelly legs for level 8 today and nothing for any extra shuttles as I binned it at 8.9!!!


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

check out kettlebell training


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Probably the best all round exercise is swimming as it works all muscles with little impact (except tumble turns!).
Whatever you choose make sure it is something that you enjoy and brings a smile to your face so that you are motivated to keep it up in the long term.


----------

